# Aurora Tub replica, mostly!!



## gcozad (Oct 21, 2019)

4' x 12' 4 lane Lock-n-Joiner. Finally got all the kinks worked out and the final design I like. It isn't the exact layout of a Tubbie but real close. It is a lot of fun and sure brings back memories! Still have a lot to do: TLC, timing system (trackmate), corner aprons, crash barriers, power taps, lane striping, and what to do with all the bare wood. Probably just gonna seal it and wrap it in vinyl. After this is done, gonna work on the TKO 1/8 mile drag strip. 











Cozee


----------

